

Great interview with Craig Newmark (Charlie Rose - PBS) - felipe
http://www.charlierose.com/shows/2007/07/19/1/a-conversation-with-craigslist-com-founder-craig-newmark

======
spiralhead
I never noticed Charlie Rose's southern accent until now for some reason

